# Aqua Dream Spoons



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Have any of you guys ever used them? If so, do you like the 1/4 ounce or the 3/8?


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

1/4 oz. It's an awesome spoon, the only one I throw.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Love em. The green and the gold ones are fantastic


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Post a photo*

I'd like to see one


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Is this what you guys are talking about?

http://www.aquadreamliving.com/


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

NVRSTSFD said:


> Is this what you guys are talking about?
> 
> http://www.aquadreamliving.com/


 Those are the original (classic) ones. You can view the new models on the same link...just click on weedless spoons at the right. I ordered the weedless spoon kit a couple days ago. I will give them a try and post a report next week.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Best spoons on the Market! Thats all my Tournament Partner will throw!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

They for sale local?


----------

